# How to change bios boot image?



## nipunmaster (Oct 22, 2011)

I have an Intel DH55TC motherboard. I just wanted to know if I can change the bios boot screen. The first screen when you press the power button. It also displays the two option for changing the boot order and the bios menu. It is currently the default Intel screen. Below is the link to the current image of the boot screen.
*techgage.com/reviews/intel/dg45id/dg45id_09_thumb.jpg

Is there any way I can change the boot screen with custom images, retaining the the 3 options for the different settings. I have an asus laptop, and in that there is an utility called fancy start, with which we can change the boot screen from the os itself. Please tell me a way to change the boot screen, without any problems.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 22, 2011)

I think Google is the best friend for this-
how to change bios boot image - Google Search


----------



## Alok (Oct 22, 2011)

How to change the BIOS bootsplash screen - ThinkWiki


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 23, 2011)

As it has already been said in earlier posts, there are numerous ways!!! Just make sure that next time you use google for finding the answer(s) the questions before posting here.


----------

